# Rhogam cpt 90384



## RDUFORT (May 24, 2012)

We are getting denials from Medicaid for cpt 90384 with invalid ndc.  Can anyone tell me how to find out which ndc's are on the payable list for the rhogam injection?


----------



## Choughton (May 24, 2012)

*Rhogam..*

Not 100% sure we're talking about the same thing?  However, for Rhogam..we use J2790 w/ dx 656.13.  Hope this helps


----------



## tina mincey (Jul 23, 2012)

We bill out the following:
96372 admin code
J2790-RhoGam with 1500 unit of measure--NDC#00562-7805-05

We get paid with the above.
Hope this helps
Tina


----------

